# What are my chances?



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I am currently eligible for the MSP Academy, I think. My score was a 96 and last I heard from headquarters was that the first class (77th) was occupied by scores 100-97 and was told the second class (78th) would be the 96's. This was also during the time that the funding was not yet established for the first class. Does anyone out there know if this is true? Also, what is the process for the MSP selecting the next class (ie: all of them or only a select few based off of the background checks)? Finally, how soon do they contact you advising that you are in the class. I appreciate your response.


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Dude you need to post this in the State Police forum. Take some time to register, post it there and someone will likely be able to give you some solid info


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

jdmoe911 @ Tue 16 Nov said:


> I am currently eligible for the MSP Academy, I think. My score was a 96 and last I heard from headquarters was that the first class (77th) was occupied by scores 100-97 and was told the second class (78th) would be the 96's. This was also during the time that the funding was not yet established for the first class. Does anyone out there know if this is true? Also, what is the process for the MSP selecting the next class (ie: all of them or only a select few based off of the background checks)? Finally, how soon do they contact you advising that you are in the class. I appreciate your response.


I got a 97 and haven't heard anything about me starting the process.


----------

